# Poison Free Yellow Jacket Wasp and Hornet Removal



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

It depends upon where it is. If it's in the ground I've read about using a 2 liter bottle and pushing the top (obviously w/ no lid on) into the hole so that they will die of thirst / heat or something. The theory is that the wasps will see the light and seek to go there. If they can't see the light they'll just make a new hole. If there in a different spot then things may be more difficult, but the principal ought to work. Growing up I remember a neighbor of ours using a very thick plastic bag and taping it to the house where they were coming out. Within a week or so they were all dead. (I'm not sure exactly on time. I was a bit younger and didn't care for wasps / honey bees as I do today) 

The only other thing that I'm aware of is using a "trap" to catch them. If you google "yellow Jacket trap" you ought to get some answers to that, but that isn't for a hive, but for the foragers.


----------



## arthurw (May 10, 2011)

I use a goldfish bowl placed upside down over the hole in the ground. They can come out and fly around so they don't dig a new entrance, but after a while they starve.


----------



## Paver Feinberg (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you both.

What I'm looking for is how do the Commercial Organic Stinging Pest Removal guys do it when they are in a structure? I had been told spearmint (?) oil would kill them and I am interested in what essential oils or other organic product kill Yellow Jackets, Bald Faced Hornets, German Wasps, Paper Wasps etc. Also how are they applied in a structure (wall).

David


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

David, When you find out, please let us know.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If it doesn't matter if you get oil on it, a pump spray bottle with vegetable oil will make them so they can't fly and you can step on them at your leisure. If it doesn't matter if you get soap on the area, the same spray bottle with soapy water works. If it does matter, water will knock them down so they can't fly and you can step on them one at a time, then knock the nest down and squash that. Or spray until they are all wet, and fall down, take the nest down and put it in a jar. When they dry out they will all congregate on the nest and you just put the lid on and wait for them to die, or take them elsewhere and glue the nest up and let them live...


----------



## Paver Feinberg (Apr 21, 2010)

Michael,.
Thanks what if they are in a wall of a house?
David


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Thanks what if they are in a wall of a house?

Then we are talking about Yellow Jackets, I assume. If the hole is big enough to pump in soap suds rather than water, you may be able to do them in with that. I haven't tried sulfur smoke on yellow jackets but it works on bees.


----------



## Paver Feinberg (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually it is a theoretical and how to question for all the wasps and hornets including:
Bald-Faced Hornets
Western Yellowjackets
German Wasps 
Paper Wasps
What is the technique for killing these i_n situ_ in a structure w/o doing a cut-out and w/o damaging the structure?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I usually find paper wasps where I can get to them. I usually find yellow jackets in the wall or in a hole in the ground with less access to them. I don't see much of the rest in my location other than mud daubers which have never been that aggressive or hard to get rid of as they are in the open as well.

The sulfur will only work if it is an enclosed area.


----------



## Paver Feinberg (Apr 21, 2010)

So the sulfer smoke is as poisonous to yellow jackets as honeybees?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>So the sulfer smoke is as poisonous to yellow jackets as honeybees? 

I have never tried it, so I don't know for sure. But I think it would be worth trying. They are not only both insects they are both Hymenoptera.


----------

